# Has anyone used the artminds Fragrance oils in CP soap



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello all

   I looking for some help with figuring out why when I use the art minds Fragrance oils from Michael's it brings my soap base to an mediate heavy trace. I have used it now twice and both times with different scents I have had to quickly drop the batter in the mold before I get soap on the stick. Any information or advice would be welcomed.

  Thanks Todd


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 1, 2016)

Because they are not designed for CP soap, by all accounts.  They are okay for M&P, but not for CP


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you I thought I was going crazy the guy at the store said it was universal and could be used in either one .


  Todd


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 1, 2016)

Ah!  I don't know the stores myself, but I have heard that not all of the employees are utterly spot on with their information.

Also, when you refer to something as a 'base' it can make people think of M&P.  Batter is better term for CP soap that is still fluid.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Jan 1, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Ah!  I don't know the stores myself, but I have heard that not all of the employees are utterly spot on with their information.
> 
> Also, when you refer to something as a 'base' it can make people think of M&P.  Batter is better term for CP soap that is still fluid.



Rodger that Thanks for the great information  


   Todd


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 1, 2016)

Not craft store related, but my Mom and I were at the pet store and she bought 2 Siamese Fighting Fish. (Notice the word "fighting" in the name? Well, the employee INSISTS that they can be kept together - even though the store has them in little individual cups for purchase, and puts them in the same baggie to take home. I tried arguing with him but Mom wouldn't let me. So we get to the car, pour out a styrofoam cup, and pour one of the fish and half of the water into the cup.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Jan 1, 2016)

Do you think if I used the fragrance in embeds and then placed them in the Batter it would cause the same issue to happen ?


  Todd


----------

